

Sequoia’s advice is good advice anytime - qhoxie
http://venturehacks.com/articles/sequoia-advice

======
skmurphy
An excellent analysis, this section in particular was outstanding:

    
    
       In good times and bad, startups should be asking themselves the same questions:
       1. What’s our runway?
       2. What experiments are we running to extend our runway? (e.g. chasing revenue, raising capital, taking debt, writing grant proposals, 
          cutting burn, grabbing market share in the hopes that it will help us raise capital later, et cetera)
       3. How long will we try the experiments before we switch to plan B?
       4. What’s plan B?

